# which dankung



## brickie (Mar 4, 2015)

New to dankung been using theraband gold but want something that lasts a bit longer have heard a bit about 1745 doubled is this the way to go? Thanks.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Tubes do indeed last longer than bands generally speaking. It all really comes down to the elongation factor and active length of the bands/ tubes. Bands have a sweet spot of about 4-5 elongation while bands are about 5-6.

As far as which tubes to use, it all depends on which ammo size you plan to use. I shoot 3/8 steel and 2040 looped tubes shoot those very well. Regretfully I have not tried 1745 tubes.


----------



## brickie (Mar 4, 2015)

hi thanks, I shoot m8 steel nuts as ammo so what band for them?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That would depend on the weight of the ammo. If the weight is similar to 3/8 steel, 2040 tubes will be fine.

Regretfully I don't have much experience shooting hex nuts, not really useful in this realm. Sorry.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Unless you are shooting ammo heavier than .44 lead, there in no big advantage to 1745s over 2040, but the pull is much heavier.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

brickie said:


> hi thanks, I shoot m8 steel nuts as ammo so what band for them?


M8 hexnuts are great with single strand 1745.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

I use 20/40 double loops with my Dankung. It works great with smaller ammo. It came with 17/45s on it which works better with larger ammo. I've also used 18/42 single loops that work well with smaller ammo. I mainly shoot 1/2" marbles, chickpeas, and 3/8" steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I´m sure that double 2040 is good, I know that single 1745 is good, I love those!


----------



## brickie (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the answers going with 1745


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a Dankung black palm thunder came with looped 1745 tubes , a lil bit of a pull for my taste but if i set up with

single set up i can deal with it , the issue i have with looped system on dankung is getting the tubes to sit properly for shooting they tend to have a mind of their own lol , but its good for EDC do to its size to keep my shooting polished

however i got hold of a figure 8 desender and tweeked it into a pocket size EDC and set it with tapered stationary looped 1745 tubes

it shoots great tubes stay in place happy with this set up


----------

